# Prop knife replaced by real knife



## TheaterEd (Oct 31, 2013)

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2008/dec/11/actor-slits-throat

Scary stuff. Be Safe Folks.


----------



## DuckJordan (Oct 31, 2013)

Wednesday 10 December 2008 is when this article was published... we've also covered this already I believe....


----------



## Footer (Nov 1, 2013)

For some reason this keeps coming up yearly. No clue why.


----------

